# Is this flashing?



## Angi (Jun 26, 2013)

I have seen pictures of torts flashing, but never seen it in person. What I saw my tort do did NOT look like the pictures I had seen. I will describe and please let me know if it is normal and what it was.
I picked up my 4 year old tortoise to take him out of his night time table and put him in the yard and what looked like two huge blueish purple rat testicles were hanging from his bottom. Within seconds they were gone. It did not look like a penis, but more like testicles. What was it? Is it normal?


----------



## jaizei (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm thinking you're referring to the glans. See if this helps
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com.../06/08/terrifying-sex-organs-of-male-turtles/


----------



## Angi (Jun 26, 2013)

Hmmm....ya I think that is it. Thanks,


----------



## Greg T (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm not sure exactly what those were, perhaps the beginning of flashing you. I now when he does flash you, there will be little doubt.


----------



## travisc (Jul 1, 2013)

yes I would say that it was flashing


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (Jul 1, 2013)

well I definitely don't think you have a female if you are seeing anything. I am pretty sure its clear you have a male


----------

